# Prostaglandin injection to stop a pregnancy



## lucky7 (13 December 2011)

There has been an accident and a local stallion has gotton in with my mare sometime this afternoon for up to 2/3 hours, the mare is in season and stallion caught in the act! vet will be contacted first thing tomorrow. 
How soon can the Prostaglandin injection be given to stop a pregnancy? 
What are the side affects/risks for the mare?
What can i expect to happen afterwards?
Does it always work?

I really don't want a foal!

Any info would be helpful thank you.


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 December 2011)

Scan her in 14 days.  Then PG her - whether or not a pregnancy shows (might be a late ovulation.)  Absolutely no side effects (except she will probably come into season 3-4 days later - make sure no stallion visiting!)

if she DOESN'T come into season within 7 days of the PG, scan her again to make sure.  But it will probably only mean she is transitional!


----------



## haras (13 December 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Scan her in 14 days.  Then PG her - whether or not a pregnancy shows (might be a late ovulation.)  Absolutely no side effects (except she will probably come into season 3-4 days later - make sure no stallion visiting!)

if she DOESN'T come into season within 7 days of the PG, scan her again to make sure.  But it will probably only mean she is transitional!
		
Click to expand...

This and give the bill to the stallion owner.  Although you can Pg her without scanning first, as you are just trying to stop the pregnancy, but definately scan if she doesn't come into season after the pg to check that she isn't holding onto a pregnancy.


----------



## JanetGeorge (14 December 2011)

haras said:



			This and give the bill to the stallion owner.  Although you can Pg her without scanning first, as you are just trying to stop the pregnancy, but definately scan if she doesn't come into season after the pg to check that she isn't holding onto a pregnancy.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely give bill to stallion owner.  The reason for scaning before PGing - even if the PG is just meant to stop a pregnancy - is that PG only works if the mare has a corpus luteum (and if she's transitional, she might not have - but she could still be pregnant.)  And it's much easier to shift an unwanted pregnancy before 17 days.


----------



## Georgie98 (29 October 2013)

Hi there!
Same thing has just happened last night to a mare i know, did this process work and they do not want a foal! 
Could you please let me know if this worked asap!  
Thanks!


----------



## Buddy'sMum (29 October 2013)

Just want to add, make sure you use a vet who is very experienced at scanning, finding a 14-day embryo can be tricky!


----------

